# Which touring bike



## Iainj837 (3 Jan 2009)

I know I posted this in another section and I realised it was the wrong section.
I am after another touring cycle.
I have got a Raleigh Pioneer Venture @ the moment but not sure which one to buy any suggestions


----------



## Iainj837 (3 Jan 2009)

I use mine for commuting and for pleasure rides so it needs to be an all rounder


----------



## Cathryn (3 Jan 2009)

Oooh...it's going to get a bit heated! There are a lot of people who feel very strongly about their tourers!!

I have a Thorn and I love her more than anything else non-human in my life. I have an XTC which is an audax bike but I'm 5"1 and 8 1/2 stone (apart from in January) so don't need anything too robust. There are people on here who don't like Thorns and lots of people who think they're ugly and have too many spacers but there are as many people who love theirs very much.

The husband has a Dawes Supergalaxy. Dawes Galaxies (inc super/ultra) are well respected names in the touring market, but apparently not as good as they used to be. 

Then you get the really beautiful, often custom made, puppies...like Hewitt and Roberts. 

Americans seems to love their Surly Long Haul Truckers. 

I guess budget also comes in to it! 

Does that help, or confuse matters? In any case, more knowledgeable people than me will be along soon to help. At the end of the day though, you can tour on anything!


----------



## vbc (3 Jan 2009)

How about another Raleigh, man?


----------



## Iainj837 (3 Jan 2009)

vbc said:


> How about another Raleigh, man?


I might just do that but I doesn't hurt to looking @ other options


----------



## vernon (3 Jan 2009)

vbc said:


> How about another Raleigh, man?



The Raleigh Royal look like a value for money tourer.

Edinburgh Bike Co-op do reasonably priced tourers.

it's really a subjective thing and there is no definitive answer.

For what it's worth all four bikes of mine and a fifth that is about to be refurbished can all be used for touring but they are very different bikes:

Dawes Galaxy - made for the job
Dave Yates' Randonneur - audax/light touring
Ridgeback Adventure - hybrid but had a rack fitted and has been used for weekend tours.
Trek 4500 MTB - has the rack mounting points but would be the bike of last resort.

Look at your budget if it's in the £400-500 then the Edinburg and Raleigh bikes will serve yuo well.

If you have £600-700 then Dawes Galaxy

If you have even more to spend have a look at some of Cathryn's suggestions.

You could always buy second hand - there's some bargains to be had. I got my Dawes Galaxy for £200 and my Ridgeback for £70. The frame for my Dave Yeates was a snip at £240 vs list price of £740

Have look at adtrader.co.uk that's where I got my foirst two bikes, just be patient and something will turn up.


----------



## Cathryn (3 Jan 2009)

My Thorn was second hand as well, so would totally agree with Vernon.


----------



## P.H (3 Jan 2009)

A good place to start would be what you like and dislike about what you've already got. If it's the Pioneer GT they reviewed in Cycling Plus, it looks a decent bike, as good if not better than some of the suggestions so far. So what is it makes you want another?


----------



## Iainj837 (3 Jan 2009)

P.H said:


> A good place to start would be what you like and dislike about what you've already got. If it's the Pioneer GT they reviewed in Cycling Plus, it looks a decent bike, as good if not better than some of the suggestions so far. So what is it makes you want another?


unfortunately it isn't the Pioneer GT. 
A touring bike is best for my needs, commuting, utility and pleasure.
strong well built


----------



## Tombo 707 (4 Jan 2009)

Rigeback Panorama


----------



## wafflycat (4 Jan 2009)

One which fits you within your price range

There's loads of brands out there, and many a decent bike. Many are very similar apart from the paintwork. So look for a brands with reasonable reputations, see what you can afford, try out at LBSs, and buy the one which fits you best.


----------



## blazingsaddles (5 Jan 2009)

Raleigh man,

Might be worth a look at thebikefactory website in chester. They've an offer on Raleigh Royal's on there website. £ 310.00 I think, but you could also ask if they will apply their current offer of 20% discount (valid until the 9th jan) to that. Now that would be cheap!


----------



## notthebuzzard (8 Jan 2009)

How far are you planning on riding? There'll be a test of four longer-distance tourers in the March issue of CPlus - on sale in early Feb - there's a Pearson, Kona, Thorn and Tout Terrain getting a good shakedown.


----------



## Beardie (11 Jan 2009)

Get a recumbent! I wouldn't be without my Linear; it's the most comfortable bike I've ridden and it even folds to go on the train. (Takes a bit longer than a Brompton though, I'll admit.) It easily takes enough luggage for cycle camping, even without being able to fit front panniers.


----------



## vernon (11 Jan 2009)

I spent six hours today riding with a Raleigh Royal owner while doing an audax. He's happy with the bike in the main but some short cuts have been taken to get the price down:

The mudguards are flimsy - serviceable but a short life is anticipated
The original tyres are poor - his developed a bleb on the ride and we sorted it with a tyre boot.

For audaxing it's fast enough - at one stage we were cruising at 30km/hr. For touring it's got all the mounting pints that you's want including the fuel bottle mounts on the underside of the front down tube.

The finis appears to be good and durable. The drive train is basic but can be upgraded later when it wears out.

At the current low prices £320 or thereabouts it is a bargain


----------



## peejay78 (12 Jan 2009)

is a bleb the technical term then?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (12 Jan 2009)

I am still very happy with my dawes galaxy...but I have upgraded it a fair bit now. I dont know anything about th eother makes suggested so cannot comment on those.

If you go for a new galaxy be ready to upgrade a few things after a while ...I fitted a Brookes B 17 champion saddle and it's now part of my arse. Then the alloy stem...it's an ok stem as it comes but there are better ones out there...I now have an ITM racelight 120mm fitted...much better. The galaxy comes with basic alloy pedals and toeclips...which I replaced with shimano spd m250s...I have also been through a chain, new cassette in what must be easy over 10,000 miles on it now...and added some padding under the bar tape...oh yes I also added front balck burn low rider racks and three water cages. I Love this bike.


----------



## GrahamG (13 Jan 2009)

You know, if you've got a little patience, there are some absolutely amazing bargains on tourers that crop up on a fairly regular basis on the classifieds here, on the CTC Forum, and even on Ebay (tourers just aren't fashionable so ebay lunacy doesn't seem to prevail on these!).


----------



## another_dave_b (15 Jan 2009)

I was just browsing the Edinburgh Bicycles website, and I noticed their Revolution Country Explorer (£635) has disc brakes, which I've not seen on a tourer before.


----------



## ontheroadtofrance (15 Jan 2009)

i have just purchased the Dawes horizon for £430


----------



## chris667 (21 Jan 2009)

Galaxy for me. But only secondhand. There's lots of better bikes for the same money now.


----------



## LondonCommuter (21 Jan 2009)

chris667 said:


> Galaxy for me. But only secondhand. There's lots of better bikes for the same money now.



Like? ...

Response appreciated as I'm on the verge of buying a new Super Galaxy from Evans (so discounted) as a replacement for my 6 month old Galaxy which I wrote off just before xmas. Insurance claim from driver still pending, so I'm taking a bit of a risk on this actually paying up but don't want to miss out on the current sale.


----------



## GrahamG (22 Jan 2009)

Example:

http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?t=20226


----------



## chris667 (22 Jan 2009)

They're not bad bikes, but their new price puts them into the price of lots of better machines. Hewitt and Byercycles are names that spring to mind.
A secondhand one for £250 is the bargain of the century.


----------



## jay clock (22 Jan 2009)

> try out at LBSs


not many tourers at most of the ones I know....


----------



## chris667 (23 Jan 2009)

jay clock said:


> not many tourers at most of the ones I know....


You just need to find one that speaks tourer.
If you ever get down to Oxford, Warlands is great.


----------



## stephenjubb (23 Jan 2009)

the raleigh royal at the bike factory for £310 is good value, but watch out for their postage. It is £60 which seems over the top to me.

I have just had a bike delivered 2nd post for £20, so not sure where they get their prices from.

cheers

steve jubb


----------

